# New symphony from American composer John Mackey: Wine-Dark Sea



## Classical Saxophonist (Oct 11, 2013)

American composer John Mackey's "Wine-Dark Sea: Symphony for Band" premiered in February of this year. It was premiered by the University of Texas Wind Ensemble, under the direction of Jerry F. Junkin.

This piece is Mackey's first symphony. It is in three movements. Here's a video of one of the University of Texas Wind Ensemble's performances of the piece:






It's worth listening to. Let me know what you think!

(By the way, I posted this in the "Orchestral Music" section of the forum even though this piece is not performed by an orchestra, as I couldn't find a better place to post it. I think this section of the forum should be renamed "Orchestral and Concert Band Music".)


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

^^^
A band junkie concurs. I love it. :trp:


----------



## sdtom (Jul 7, 2014)

It easily falls under the umbrella of orchestral music.
Tom


----------



## Classical Saxophonist (Oct 11, 2013)

sdtom said:


> It easily falls under the umbrella of orchestral music.
> Tom


Here's the definition of "orchestral", according to the Bing dictionary:

"_*Definition of orchestral (adj)
Bing Dictionary
or·ches·tral
[ awr késtrəl ]
1.for orchestras: relating to orchestras, or intended for an orchestra, especially a symphony orchestra*_"

A concert band is not an orchestra. However, concert bands are sometimes called wind orchestras.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

By the way, for the one or two of you out there who might not know ... the title "Wine-Dark Sea" derives from Homer's _Odyssey _ in which the sea is often described that way. The ancient Greeks of Homer's day apparently had no word for "blue". It never appears in either of the works of Homer, though other colors do. (Of course, this matter has provoked controversy and remains unsettled. Still....) So the sea becomes "wine-dark".


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> A concert band is not an orchestra. However, concert bands are sometimes called wind orchestras.


In which case, it _is_ an orchestra, albeit a wind (and percussion) one, and is valid in this case according to your quoted Bing definition i.e 'for orchestras: relating to orchestras, or intended for an orchestra'.
Fantastic piece by the way; seems as though it's difficult to play with so much going on in tiny short phrases and some awkward off-beats and time changes.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

A lot of 'pop music' in there. Gosh, how much I hate snare drum. Everybody loves it, I loathe it.


----------



## Classical Saxophonist (Oct 11, 2013)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> A lot of 'pop music' in there. Gosh, how much I hate snare drum. Everybody loves it, I loathe it.


What? And why don't you like the snare?

(ps. nice white font that can hardly be seen  )


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2014)

I guess I'm not remotely acquainted with any contemporary band pieces, so my reaction should really be invalid. But some of the attempts at dissonance seem more awkward than invigorating. Other times, they work. And that bass drum fellow needs to quit bobbin' around like he's in a jazz lounge!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

arcaneholocaust said:


> I guess I'm not remotely acquainted with any contemporary band pieces, so my reaction should really be invalid. But some of the attempts at dissonance seem more awkward than invigorating. Other times, they work. And that bass drum fellow needs to quit bobbin' around like he's in a jazz lounge!


He may be moving his body to help him keep time. I don't think it's too egregious or distracting. Part of the piece is pretty Jazzy anyway.

I enjoyed it a lot! It was kind of poppy, ya. It still sounded pretty cool. I see what you mean about some of the dissonances sounding awkward though, Arcane.


----------

